# Cave City



## Darb (Aug 22, 2009)

Here is my 55gal the pic is about a year old now. Soon will have a 75 gal set up I'll post some pics when it's up and running.


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

love it, very nice =D> :drooling:


----------



## Darb (Aug 22, 2009)

Thanks!!


----------



## Maxima308 (Jun 6, 2009)

Great tank! I'm sure your fish love it too 

What type of rocks are those? Are they made of ceramic?


----------



## Darb (Aug 22, 2009)

There made of conceret I used a sand mold.


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

Little dark in the pictures but from what I see looks good. :thumb:


----------



## Jonesboy75 (May 11, 2007)

Great job. Love the dark look.


----------



## Timkat4867 (Jan 11, 2008)

Excellent tank. Great Job.


----------



## esparzar1 (Jun 14, 2009)

WOW  amazing tank....concrete? How did you do that?


----------



## Galloyien (Jun 22, 2009)

That is awesome looking! 

Let us know how you did it. I'd love to try something like that.


----------



## zazz (Apr 5, 2008)

looks good but out of 55gal how much water is there?? 30 gallon?


----------



## ksfishguy (Dec 17, 2006)

Let's see a step by step thread on how your put that tank together, looks great!


----------

